# How do YOU see each quadra?



## Vermillion

So I want to see what everyone views the quadras as. There are a bunch of generic quadra perceptions on Wikisocion, but I'm not satisfied. 

*How do you visualize them? What does each quadra make you think of? What do you love and hate? What are some interesting quirks?*

Feel free to use pictures, videos, text walls, art, quotes, whatever.


----------



## Entropic

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/166789-describe-each-quadra-fashion-style.html

Oldie but goodie.


----------



## tangosthenes

alpha-perhaps overly cheery. a lot of conflicting opinions on how this quadra fits together. are they like the fun loving ese or gloomy analytic lii? I tend to think they are more even keeled than most people imagine. After all, they have -Fe and not +Fe. this is my quadra so in my personal conception of them, I like them.

beta-sources of the world's ills. stupidly cheery and don't let you put your guard down and be human because they want to take whatever you got.

gamma-.. can you be any more stupid

delta- oblivious and in thrall to the ti system, carrying out their duties like little always-missing-the-point robots

this is just how I imagine them generally, not every member of X quadra is like that.


----------



## Vermillion

I'll have a go.

*Alpha

*The first thing I think of when I envision the alpha quadra is "soft". I don't mean this in a bad way, btw. I feel like the alpha quadra is just this happy and self-satisfied commune which have open garden parties all the time. The reason I see them this way is because they love doing their own thing and being as weird and quirky and varied as their natural selves are, but they do this without necessarily seeking to make the same impact on their social environment. It's more like, we're having a ton of fun and you're totally welcome to join, we have free food and drinks, but if you don't wanna that's ok. 

They love keeping things humorous and light-hearted, but also soothing and moderated. They've got a very earthy, warm vibe. The sort of feeling that comes after having some of your mom's best food after a really long and stressful week. You feel very present and connected and most importantly, cozy. You don't really think about the future or the past or anything really, you just want to experience the harmonious sensation in the present. 

*Dark side

*On the flip side, alphas become really immobile when they let themselves go. They don't care much about letting dissent be heard, and they may try to cover it up by being really smothering. It's like LALALALALA HERE'S A PILLOW IN THE FACE so that they can go back to enjoying their festivities. Often they tolerate ideas that really don't deserve to be tolerated, simply because they believe in the potential that everything holds, and the various castles you can construct in the air out of that. They're good-natured, but they're not survivalists by any means. While I have utmost respect and love for all the alphas in my life, I feel like they're too focused on maintaining their comfortable bubble and making sure everyone else does too. 

Also, they're corny as fuck. Like really.


* *













And this photoset: 
That Kind Of Woman · Find me on Instagram for more personal created...




*Beta*

Where do I begin?? After gamma, this is definitely my favorite quadra. These guys KNOW how to have fun, and they do it the best. They're loud, bold, and generally don't give a fuck about anything except themselves. They live life in HD and they're good at keeping things real. They're very expressive and have a lot of good artistic content out there. Really. I'm into beta music, beta art, beta humor, beta groups, you name it. There's a reason nearly every best friend of mine has been an SLE. 

There's something about betas' group mentality that really is very hit-and-miss though. When you're with them, you feel super included, like this is IT, and you guys are the best friends ever. But after the experience is over, it's over. They cared about you for as long as the good experience lasted, and after that they have no sense of loyalty whatsoever. They just go and be expressive and happy with another bunch of people that makes them laugh the loudest. 

Still, their general attitude is very us vs. them, very polarizing and focused on being strong and attractive, which really appeals to me, because I'm an sx 6 (the "strength and beauty" focused subtype). They're very colorful and their jokes are frankly unmatched. They've also got great ambition, and will get to victory at any cost. Pretty cool.

_*Dark side*_

When betas are healthy, they are tremendously inspiring and can lead entire revolutions. But many betas won't reach that level of self-actualization, and some are actually super unhealthy. Unhealthy betas are a nightmare. Just as they can shine the brightest in the room, they can also be the lowest and most petty assholes. They can be extravagant drama queens who break all their promises ever and stab you in the back, or they can be terribly stubborn and critical people who won't hesitate to play super dirty in a fight. Their conviction that they're keeping it "real" can make them completely ignorant of people's individual experiences and they can just walk all over you with impunity. You can see slight hints of this tendency if you pick a fight with an average beta. Their flagbearer is the "conqueror", and that ruthlessness is present to varying extents in every beta's wrong side. 


* *


















And of course, https://www.facebook.com/KingBach/
That guy has the BEST vines.




Gamma and Delta coming soon!!


----------



## Immolate

I like pictures.

Alpha




























Beta


----------



## Immolate

Delta




























Gamma


----------



## Entropic

Alpha





















(Tbh everything by Disney up until a certain point.)


----------



## Captain Mclain

Entropic said:


>


That one is fun!  I know Gamma ESI who love it.


----------



## Entropic

Beta


----------



## Jeremy8419

Alpha: Death and hedonism
Beta: Highschool kids
Gamma: Angry, whiney, money lovers
Delta: Adults


----------



## Entropic

Gamma


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ok if we do the youtube game, I post one for beta.







Gamma:


----------



## Entropic

Delta

[video=dailymotion;xt4qu1]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xt4qu1_chi-s-sweet-home-ep-01-%E0%B8%9E%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%81%E0%B8%A2-%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%97%E0%B8%A2_shortfilms[/video]


----------



## Jeremy8419

Delta





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Immolate

Delta


----------



## Captain Mclain

Entropic said:


> Beta
> 
> * *


By the same logic, This is Beta.


----------



## Entropic

More alpha 






















https://www.storytel.se/?gclid=Cj0K...SF7W3r0Pbt6J13CRUjJKfP-y4PwtztcnW8aAjjn8P8HAQ


----------



## Captain Mclain

Entropic said:


> More alpha
> https://youtu.be/IQYWytBRlcs


tbh, I see where you coming from. Alpha is very 'goofy and all over the place'. At the same time gamma is very much recycling old ideas. Alpha is more about being entirely new.

edit; I guess I should give my idea of Alpha quadra also.














Sorry for the cartoon theme. .p


----------



## Jeremy8419

Captain Mclain said:


> tbh, I see where you coming from. Alpha is very 'goofy and all over the place'. At the same time gamma is very much recycling old ideas. Alpha is more about being entirely new.
> 
> edit; I guess I should give my idea of Alpha quadra also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the cartoon theme. .p


How about Ren and Stimpy?


----------



## Captain Mclain

Jeremy8419 said:


> How about Ren and Stimpy?


Definitely SiNe valuing but perhaps Delta?


----------



## Jeremy8419

Captain Mclain said:


> Definitely SiNe valuing but perhaps Delta?


Ewwww its dirty lol. Makes me want a shower. So vulgar and angry lol.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Entropic said:


>


Hm, since you posted this for Delta, I'm wondering if you think the character could be IEE, or is it just the video itself that gives you a Delta vibe? (It might have been created with a "Delta bias" so.)


----------



## fair phantom

*Beta*










"Madness and greatness are two sides of the same coin. Every time a new Targaryen is born...the gods toss the coin in the air and the world holds its breath to see how it will land."

A bit serious of an image for Beta perhaps, but I feel like they give that kind of powerful impression that goes one way or the other.


----------



## Verity

Alpha: Zombies
Beta: Demons
Delta: Angels
Gamma: Vampires

I'm not biased


----------



## Captain Mclain

Verity said:


> Alpha: Zombies
> Beta: Demons
> Delta: Angels
> Gamma: Vampires
> 
> I'm not biased


Angles -> Fallen angels


----------



## To_august

Oooh. That's a nice thread!
Subscribing:kitteh:

Some Gamma associations.


----------



## Entropic

Distortions said:


> Hm, since you posted this for Delta, I'm wondering if you think the character could be IEE, or is it just the video itself that gives you a Delta vibe? (It might have been created with a "Delta bias" so.)


Jack is an IEE. The song is a great example of Ne though, supported with ethics.


----------



## Entropic

More gamma


----------



## Entropic

More beta


----------



## Entropic

More delta






This entire commercial ad series is delta humor in a nutshell. The character Stig that was/is the most popular character of the show, is an LSE. There was great controversy when his old actor chose to quit and had to be replaced.


----------



## To_august

Jeremy8419 said:


> *Alpha: Death and hedonism*













* *


----------



## selena87

Alpha NTs:









Gamma NTs:


----------



## Verity

Entropic said:


> More delta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This entire commercial ad series is delta humor in a nutshell. The character Stig that was/is the most popular character of the show, is an LSE. There was great controversy when his old actor chose to quit and had to be replaced.


That's interesting. I've always found the ICA commercials to be "comfy" for lack of better word. But they also reflect swedish humour very well. Have you seen the comedy series _Grotesco_? I think it's quite Delta too, but way more Ne.(this specific segment is a bit more Alpha I think, but it was the only one in "english")







>


Mulder has to be an EII right?


----------



## eastwin

I could be wrong, but I really feel like this Sodosopa thing from SouthPark looks very Alpha:






It's probably better if someone have seen this episode though. What do you think about it?


----------



## Immolate

Delta















“Lost opportunities, lost possibilities, feelings we can never get back. That's part of what it means to be alive. But inside our heads - at least that's where I imagine it - there's a little room where we store those memories. A room like the stacks in this library. And to understand the workings of our own heart we have to keep on making new reference cards. We have to dust things off every once in awhile, let in fresh air, change the water in the flower vases. In other words, you'll live forever in your own private library.”

― Haruki Murakami, Kafka on the Shore


----------



## Verity

eastwin said:


> I could be wrong, but I really feel like this Sodosopa thing from SouthPark looks very Alpha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably better if someone have seen this episode though. What do you think about it?


I think it's Delta mocking Beta, at least South Park in general is.


----------



## Entropic

Verity said:


> That's interesting. I've always found the ICA commercials to be "comfy" for lack of better word. But they also reflect swedish humour very well. Have you seen the comedy series _Grotesco_? I think it's quite Delta too, but way more Ne.(this specific segment is a bit more Alpha I think, but it was the only one in "english")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulder has to be an EII right?


I've seen some Grotesco. I think they are more alpha overall, based on what I saw. Mulder is an IEE imo. Out of Swedish humor, I think I prefer the Parliament series (Parlamentet). Probably because it's the closest you get to Se over here.


----------



## eastwin

Verity said:


> I think it's Delta mocking Beta, at least South Park in general is.


"The place to laugh, the place to gather, the place to meet people from all economical classes." (in the end of the video).

It looks more Alpha than Delta, no?


----------



## Vermillion

Entropic said:


>


This shit THOUGH :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Vermillion

Y'all fuckers are too lazy to write anything down eh? Getting all these videos to do your job for you, tsk. Where are those personal opinions at?


----------



## eastwin

*Alpha :*

* *
















I see them mostly as being playful, peaceful and innovative. Very hedonistic, they are appreciating life softly, and have a very light heart. In my experience, being with them is always reassuring and soothing. I feel a certain softness for them, especially when they try to enjoy sensations. They have great aesthetics tastes, and know how to create a relaxed atmosphere. I can say that I greatly appreciate it, but the negative point is that they lack of intensity, and in my experience spending too much time like that isn’t natural for me.
The other side of Alphas, is that they like to play with innovative ideas. Most of the time they have a futuristic point of view, which is interesting. At the same time their point of view is realistic and has a solid structure. They bring this fresh and relaxed perspective that we all need.


*Beta :*

* *
















Imo, Beta is a very competitive and intense quadra. Most of the time, we like when our place in the world is clear, and earning social status and power in our environement. Gamma/Delta are probably more individualistic, and seem to care less about how they fit in social categories. In this quadra, people are at the same time competitive and ambitious, but also light hearted and fun. It is an explosive cocktail, and I guess that others should find us loud and dramatic. Especially Gamma/Delta again, they will probably think that our exagerated expression is annoying/obnoxious. But this is our way to have fun I guess. There’s a need to experience life fully, and thus we have a very black and white vision. All or nothing in a sense. We can’t really relax, “work hard, play hard”.


*Gamma :*

* *
















This quadra is very interesting to me. They are also very ambitious and power-seeking. I’ve always imagined Beta and Gamma working together, even if they have different methods. Maybe we are more selfish compared to them because they seem to be focused on the long-term consequences of their goal, without caring about their social status. They just keep making progress in a very pragmatic way. On the other hand they seem to be more private and elitists, and they don’t appreciate a merry atmosphere as we could do. But most of the time I find them very similar to us in their approach of life, goals and drive to achieve and be efficient/successful. We probably want the same thing, but interact with each other differently. 


*Delta :*

* *
















I have quite a serious and gloomy impression for them. Most of my IRL friends are Delta, and they have a very particular approach of life. I feel like they seek peace and comfort. They seem to feel harassed and bothered by the world, and what is expected from them. They don’t have much drive, and just want to live their life the way they want. At the same time they are very efficient at dealing with serious business, and won’t get lost in speculation like people from the Alpha quadra could be. Overall, I find them very mature and responsible. Sometimes I feel like I’m a kid, and they are adults. They take their relationships and frienships very seriously, and never create any drama or conflict. Very stable, calm and mature. That’s why I can understand their sad vision, and how the world could seem chaotic and uncomfortable to them.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

I'm pretty new to socionics so here's some videos lol.

*Alpha
*




*Beta
*




*Gamma
*




*Delta
*


----------



## Immolate

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> *Delta
> *







Had to.


----------



## Jeremy8419

hornet said:


> Ah okay didn't know that, most people on this site don't do that.
> 
> 
> I get what you are saying, but to be honest it isn't as simple as that, no quadra has full control over any society.
> Especially not such a diverse conglomerate as the west.
> Sure in western buisness culture gammas have made a firm imprint, however so has deltas.
> Schools are primarily a delta project hence why everyone else is contemplating killing themself out of boredom in childhood.
> To put it simply, each quadra is trying to position itself for a takeover of any part of society at any time.
> 
> I'm not surprised that you didn't address my main concern in my last post.
> To realize that no matter what you do, you will be "evil" against someone is a tall order to swallow.


I was referring to Integral Types, which considers nations to be whole objects and have a personality type of their own. U.S.A. and a lot of the capitalist main countries are considered Gamma by Socionics. According to Gulenko, societies go through Quadra progression, which would place the previous stages of the West as Beta prior to around WWII.

Didn't reply to it, because I didn't disagree with it.


----------



## Inveniet

Jeremy8419 said:


> I was referring to Integral Types, which considers nations to be whole objects and have a personality type of their own. U.S.A. and a lot of the capitalist main countries are considered Gamma by Socionics. According to Gulenko, societies go through Quadra progression, which would place the previous stages of the West as Beta prior to around WWII.
> 
> Didn't reply to it, because I didn't disagree with it.





Night Huntress said:


> Good stuff, everyone. It's super interesting to see how your personal experiences flavor your descriptions and ideas so much.


yeah when you two said that you reminded me how most of my reference points are from Norway and Spain IRL.
Norway is this very Delta society, while Spain is more Alpha.
Having to contend in a Delta society can be hard for ISFPs since Se is constatly being nullified by Si and Ne.
Making me neurotic on a daily basis.


----------



## To_august

*Quadras celebrating Halloween*

_*Alpha
*_









*Beta*









_*Gamma*_









*Delta*


----------



## Jeremy8419

hornet said:


> yeah when you two said that you reminded me how most of my reference points are from Norway and Spain IRL.
> Norway is this very Delta society, while Spain is more Alpha.
> Having to contend in a Delta society can be hard for ISFPs since Se is constatly being nullified by Si and Ne.
> Making me neurotic on a daily basis.


Norway seems pretty.

For clarification, are you using MBTI or Socionics definitions of the elements? I believe you primarily spend time on the MBTI portions of the forums. I think I will be massively confused and miscommunicating if I don't know lol


----------



## Inveniet

Jeremy8419 said:


> Norway seems pretty.
> 
> For clarification, are you using MBTI or Socionics definitions of the elements? I believe you primarily spend time on the MBTI portions of the forums. I think I will be massively confused and miscommunicating if I don't know lol


I certainly don't use MBTI.
I use Jung as a base for my definitions.
Since socionics is mostly in line with him I guess you could say I do that.
However I'm an ESI I borrow from here and there and sometimes forget where i found it.
But having read psychological types 3 times that is the main bulk of my theory.
I don't really spend time anywhere in particular on this forum.


----------



## Jeremy8419

Night Huntress said:


> Good stuff, everyone. It's super interesting to see how your personal experiences flavor your descriptions and ideas so much.


What's interesting to me is how people group themes. Some post things which seem to have the same underlying themes to me, yet to them, they separate them into different Quadras based on other criteria. All of mine seem to be on good/bad and selfish/non-selfish. For instance, an angry looking Alpha picture, a serene Beta picture, an angry looking Gamma picture, and a serene Delta picture, so I would probably arrange them differently based on such.


----------



## Jeremy8419

hornet said:


> I certainly don't use MBTI.
> I use Jung as a base for my definitions.
> Since socionics is mostly in line with him I guess you could say I do that.
> However I'm an ESI I borrow from here and there and sometimes forget where i found it.
> But having read psychological types 3 times that is the main bulk of my theory.
> I don't really spend time anywhere in particular on this forum.


Ah, okay. So Jungian and not so much something like the Wikisocion Elements Overview page?


----------



## Inveniet

Jeremy8419 said:


> Ah, okay. So Jungian and not so much something like the Wikisocion Elements Overview page?


Can't say I directly disagree with such a way of setting it up.
It is a very direct and stuctured approach.
I guess my worldview is too holistic to feel comfortable actively following such an order,
so I'm much more comfortable with Jung if that makes sense to you.


----------



## Jeremy8419

hornet said:


> Can't say I directly disagree with such a way of setting it up.
> It is a very direct and stuctured approach.
> I guess my worldview is too holistic to feel comfortable actively following such an order,
> so I'm much more comfortable with Jung if that makes sense to you.


Yeah, that's cool. Just trying to communicate better.


----------



## Vermillion

hornet said:


> yeah when you two said that you reminded me how most of my reference points are from Norway and Spain IRL.
> Norway is this very Delta society, while Spain is more Alpha.
> Having to contend in a Delta society can be hard for ISFPs since Se is constatly being nullified by Si and Ne.
> Making me neurotic on a daily basis.


Societies can definitely have an impact on your personality. I've lived under delta systems all my life, and because of that, getting used to my natural assertiveness is still a challenge. Deference and courtesy towards people, bordering on fear, have been drilled into me since I was a child. That's what you get with unhealthy delta culture, I guess. 

However, I do think our individual values can make a difference to how much we seek our quadra values. Comfort, kindness, and peace very high on the list of my individual values. Regardless of the fact that I'm a gamma, too much competition and selfishness really is not my thing. I would choose a healthy delta society any day, over a gamma one. (Healthy) Delta societies bring a lot of stability and respect for individual differences.


----------



## Jeremy8419

Night Huntress said:


> Societies can definitely have an impact on your personality. I've lived under delta systems all my life, and because of that, getting used to my natural assertiveness is still a challenge. Deference and courtesy towards people, bordering on fear, have been drilled into me since I was a child. That's what you get with unhealthy delta culture, I guess.
> 
> However, I do think our individual values can make a difference to how much we seek our quadra values. Comfort, kindness, and peace very high on the list of my individual values. Regardless of the fact that I'm a gamma, too much competition and selfishness really is not my thing. I would choose a healthy delta society any day, over a gamma one. (Healthy) Delta societies bring a lot of stability and respect for individual differences.


What's your culture, anyways? To my understanding, there are few if any Delta Integral Type nations.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Night Huntress said:


> Societies can definitely have an impact on your personality. I've lived under delta systems all my life, and because of that, getting used to my natural assertiveness is still a challenge. Deference and courtesy towards people, bordering on fear, have been drilled into me* since I was a child.* That's what you get with unhealthy delta culture, I guess.
> 
> However, I do think our individual values can make a difference to how much we seek our quadra values. Comfort, kindness, and peace very high on the list of my individual values. Regardless of the fact that I'm a gamma, too much competition and selfishness really is not my thing. I would choose a healthy delta society any day, over a gamma one. (Healthy) Delta societies bring a lot of stability and respect for individual differences.


_*[rant]*_I sometimes relate to what you say A LOT. Courtesy and kindness towards others usually end up people mistaking me as someone to be taken advantage of because it shows lack of assertiveness I guess.I can see how people are pushing boundries and trying to take advantage of that because they are stupid anyway so their motives are transparent; then it feels more like a couple of cockroaches running around in my room. Eventually my disgust overrides my tolerance and I step on them.

I think its more of an enneagram issue though.*[rant]*


----------



## Ninjaws

Which quadra would you guys consider this belongs to?


----------



## Jeremy8419

Ninjaws said:


> Which quadra would you guys consider this belongs to?


Competing sounds and melodies make it seem baroque. Leaning to beta.


----------



## Vermillion

Jeremy8419 said:


> What's your culture, anyways?


Take a guess.



> To my understanding, there are few if any Delta Integral Type nations.


A good number of cultures are delta. Aristocratic quadras are inherently better suited to create systems of societal governance; beta out of a hierarchy of power, delta out of the need for stable and profitable systems. Imo delta is the quadra best suited to run societies. Gamma is too antisocial and selfish, alpha is too immobile and unconcerned with realistic progress, beta is too hot and cold and cannot guarantee stability. 

Japan, Sweden, Norway, USA, Canada -- all of them have delta values, off the top of my head, though there's quite some Se in the USA too.


----------



## Vermillion

crashbandicoot said:


> _*[rant]*_I sometimes relate to what you say A LOT. Courtesy and kindness towards others usually end up people mistaking me as someone to be taken advantage of because it shows lack of assertiveness I guess.I can see how people are pushing boundries and trying to take advantage of that because they are stupid anyway so their motives are transparent; then it feels more like a couple of cockroaches running around in my room. Eventually my disgust overrides my tolerance and I step on them.
> 
> I think its more of an enneagram issue though.*[rant]*


People don't push my boundaries so much, cause I'm super introverted anyway so I don't engage them lol, but also because I push away people who transgress my limits. But I often miss opportunities and don't get credit for my ideas because I'm either a) too hesitant about whether it will work out or not, or b) don't want to look stupid for speaking up. 

A lot of it is stereotypical type 6 anxiety, but parts of it are very amplified by my upbringing and all the rules I had to learn as a kid.


----------



## Jeremy8419

Night Huntress said:


> Take a guess.


No idea.



> A good number of cultures are delta. Aristocratic quadras are inherently better suited to create systems of societal governance; beta out of a hierarchy of power, delta out of the need for stable and profitable systems. Imo delta is the quadra best suited to run societies. Gamma is too antisocial and selfish, alpha is too immobile and unconcerned with realistic progress, beta is too hot and cold and cannot guarantee stability.
> 
> Japan, Sweden, Norway, USA, Canada -- all of them have delta values, off the top of my head, though there's quite some Se in the USA too.


USA is listed as LIE. Canada is most likely Gamma as well, as the society is very similar to U.S.A.

Sweden and Norway could potentially be Delta, but they don't really match any of the Integral Type descriptions, imo. Production and obsession with technology and capital goods, focus on developing other countries and individuals, health, global undertakings for humanity, and such would be Delta. Ukraine (probably biased) is the only one listed on Socionics intro PDF on International Institute of Socionics as Delta.


----------



## tangosthenes

tanstaafl28 said:


> I guess that makes me an Alpha ILE then.


Not you, the Socionics community.


----------



## Graveyard

Ninjaws said:


> Once you go undead, you never go back.


I'm already dead inside. 

Since... you know. My nickname is... _Graveyard_. ;D


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

lets mosey said:


> I continue to be lazy, but I'll add some thoughts after the pictures.
> 
> Beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Social climbing. Groups. Quality. Thrill-seeking. Open affection. Vibrant. Forceful. Physical.


I love this set of Beta pictures in particular. Thank you! I particularly like the wolves!



NobleRaven said:


> _*Beta*_
> Tons of strong opinions, moral and ethical values to be imposed and discussed, timely effects on society and mentalities, Betas always gave me the impression of absolute leaders and trendsetters, they do want to impress and intrigue you, to mobilize and make you rethink your own attitude towards the outside. They strive for powerful display of emotions, a bold and at the same time hidden tentative towards mind-games as a mean of luring you on their side even if you are repulsed, a reaction is a reaction to them as their target is to push your own limits. Never had severe issues with Betas, NFs in their quadra are interesting, lovely sometimes yet so dynamic due to Se seeking that if you are slow on the run towards actuality, you are left behind. Beta STs are tricky and intriguing, they are the rulers of the current technological tendencies, yet that Se just ruins me through its intensity, also the Ti strive for being bluntly analysed and exposed as a means of entertainment towards the group does not represent my likings. I do indeed notice their contribution in society however still overwhelming. Twist your thoughts and you are taken aside.


I gotta say, this description of Beta really hits home for me. Some of the other presentations of Beta I have seen are less impactful for me. But the biggest one here is "...they do want to impress and intrigue you, to mobilize and make you rethink your own attitude towards the outside."

THAT IS SO WHAT I HAVE ALWAYS DONE. Getting people to look at things in another way is one of the cornerstones of who I am. So is outward display of emotion and strength. Both of these things I do without really....meaning to, I guess it could be called? It is just natural, instinct. The picture fits really well too.


I didn't even get the Mulder video. That was funny? I found it a bit cute and sometimes sweet, but in the end a bit too...gentle, I guess. I don't mean to offend, I just...I don't get it.


For me, I'd say Alphas are cool and insightful, but can be flighty and hedonistic. They keep ideas moving and accept the world for what it is. There is a delight in things and an acceptance of the world you don't often see in people. When they can't fit in, they sublimate the self enough to do so anyway. I've found the Alphas I have known to be pretty Passive Aggressive too. In the usual manner of suppressing emotions and then exploding later.

I'd say Betas are passionate and farsighted, but can be arrogant and cliquish. They try to get a sense of what the world is and live in it effectively, seizing what they can to bring themselves to where they want to be. When they can't fit in, they create their own hierarchy to fit into. They have a tendency to represent things as they really are according to their own understanding, for better or for worse. This can be pretty Aggressive...Wooot? Anyway, when this aggression is suppressed we get passive aggressiveness instead, so it's hard to win until learning to be honest and direct while also held back and reserved. Yeesh.

Gammas are straightforward and effective, but can be cruel and standoffish. They know what the world is, and try to devise ways to change it to what they think it should be with long reaching plans and steady accumulation of the means to do so. They tend to fit in naturally but can subsume the self if not careful. I've also known them to get pretty Passive Aggressive about things, but in terms of being Passive until their master plan kicks in and that's the aggression.

Deltas are understanding and keep it real (I find this admirable, personally), but can be angsty and distant. They gather a good sense of what the world is and try to live in it according to their own values as much as possible, doing what they think is right. They tend to fit in naturally but may not want to, needing to keep a firm grip on the self. I've known them to be pretty Passive about life as well. The anger takes a long time to build with these ones.


----------



## SheWolf

Alpha: Hippies, can be found at music festivals smoking weed

Beta: Wolf pack

Gamma: Goth kids that hang out away from everyone else

Delta: True aristocrats. Can be found sipping tea in a mansion.


----------



## SheWolf

*ALPHA

*
* *

























*BETA

*
* *
























*GAMMA
*
* *
























*DELTA
*
* *













[/


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

Alpha: Stoner circles.
Beta: High school lacrosse team.
Gamma: Wall Street boiler room.
Delta: Good ol' boy network.

Now on a more serious note.

*Alpha*: Fun to be around but not productive at all, especially SF's. Even Alpha NTs with big ambitious tend to just dodge obstacles without following a path set in stone. They're not necessarily unsuccessful but they never seem to capitalize on their strengths if you know what I mean. Most heavy drug users I know tend to be unhealthy Alpha's as well. On the flip side, Alphas are usually the most chill/pleasant people. They're not judgmental and are good to just relax or have a fun discussion with. Alpha kind of reminds of the whole West Coast of the United States (I'm not from there btw). Fun and comfortable, but after a while it gets boring. It's part of the reason I didn't hang out with many Alpha's growing up, despite the relatability. 

*Beta*: The funnest quadra and the one I most enjoy having nights out with. They know how to make things happen and keep it entertaining. However they also tend to be most disingenuous. Not in a passive-aggressive way but by using "personas" even when they're not in public and have no reason to. To me it's just annoying. And like another poster here said, unhealthy Betas are fucking train wrecks. Think of the guy who always tries to fight people over petty shit, or rants about politics that he has no clue about. But, healthy Betas are frickin awesome. They live life and don't take it too seriously.

*Gamma*: Very mixed bag. They come off arrogant and prickly a lot of times but if you get to know them well they are some of the realest people you'll ever meet. I tend to think of them as the most strategic quadra just because of the way they get out and do shit but without social reasons or imposing their will at random. Their humor is also amusing, pointing out the irony of things. Unhealthy Gammas are just annoying, but not really destructive. The one thing that does annoy me about Gammas is they tend to hold others to higher standards than themselves.

*Delta*: The quadra of "old souls". I'd say this quadra makes the most effort to spread kindness in the world. They're responsible, try to empathize before judging, and are loyal. A bit too serious though, some of them act middle aged when they're teenagers and don't want to just have some old-fashioned fun or excitement. It's not a bad thing, just not what I need some of the time.


----------



## inabox

Rabid Seahorse said:


> Alpha: Stoner circles.
> Beta: High school lacrosse team.
> Gamma: Wall Street boiler room.
> Delta: Good ol' boy network.
> 
> Now on a more serious note.
> 
> *Alpha*: Fun to be around but not productive at all, especially SF's. Even Alpha NTs with big ambitious tend to just dodge obstacles without following a path set in stone. They're not necessarily unsuccessful but they never seem to capitalize on their strengths if you know what I mean. Most heavy drug users I know tend to be unhealthy Alpha's as well. On the flip side, Alphas are usually the most chill/pleasant people. They're not judgmental and are good to just relax or have a fun discussion with. Alpha kind of reminds of the whole West Coast of the United States (I'm not from there btw). Fun and comfortable, but after a while it gets boring. It's part of the reason I didn't hang out with many Alpha's growing up, despite the relatability.
> 
> *Beta*: The funnest quadra and the one I most enjoy having nights out with. They know how to make things happen and keep it entertaining. However they also tend to be most disingenuous. Not in a passive-aggressive way but by using "personas" even when they're not in public and have no reason to. To me it's just annoying. And like another poster here said, unhealthy Betas are fucking train wrecks. Think of the guy who always tries to fight people over petty shit, or rants about politics that he has no clue about. But, healthy Betas are frickin awesome. They live life and don't take it too seriously.
> 
> *Gamma*: Very mixed bag. They come off arrogant and prickly a lot of times but if you get to know them well they are some of the realest people you'll ever meet. I tend to think of them as the most strategic quadra just because of the way they get out and do shit but without social reasons or imposing their will at random. Their humor is also amusing, pointing out the irony of things. Unhealthy Gammas are just annoying, but not really destructive. The one thing that does annoy me about Gammas is they tend to hold others to higher standards than themselves.
> 
> *Delta*: The quadra of "old souls". I'd say this quadra makes the most effort to spread kindness in the world. They're responsible, try to empathize before judging, and are loyal. A bit too serious though, some of them act middle aged when they're teenagers and don't want to just have some old-fashioned fun or excitement. It's not a bad thing, just not what I need some of the time.


I enjoyed all the descriptions. Also, for some reason, being called middle-aged is actually a compliment for me XD .
Why do you use the word old souls to describe Deltas, though?


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

tangosthenes said:


> alpha-perhaps overly cheery. a lot of conflicting opinions on how this quadra fits together. are they like the fun loving ese or gloomy analytic lii? I tend to think they are more even keeled than most people imagine. After all, they have -Fe and not +Fe. this is my quadra so in my personal conception of them, I like them.
> 
> beta-sources of the world's ills. stupidly cheery and don't let you put your guard down and be human because they want to take whatever you got.
> 
> gamma-.. can you be any more stupid
> 
> delta- oblivious and in thrall to the ti system, carrying out their duties like little always-missing-the-point robots
> 
> this is just how I imagine them generally, not every member of X quadra is like that.


Old, but YES YES at the delta. That's the missing part... it's the ignoring the Ti. Either they come off as "who cares? just do it" or the point completely flies over their head


----------



## Mr Oops

I find that my DCNH subtype makes me kind of Delta.
Still I find that lots of alphas are just lounging around doing whatever they like. Not that whole lot of group socialness.

I'm E5 and I don't really have friends. I could but it gets boring. It is been over five years without a friend or social get together. People call me entertaining and funny... but meh. Internet and researching stuff is much more interesting. Never cared enough to have sex with anyone... yeah I'm a virgin and I don't care (I'm straight).


Then again I like irrational subtypes more as a whole in my quadra. Rational subtypes probably do stuff.

Gammas are actually big on drugs. I'm already on a trip or high. I don't need more. Gammas are doing the social networking and all that boring stuff and betas are boozing and some of them try to get rid of their habits by doing drugs.



hmmm

*To conclude:*
Alphas: whatever floats their boat
Betas: circle jerk and being edgy
Gamma: networking possibly something extravagant 
Delta: digging up potatoes


----------



## spaceynyc

it's weird I feel like I don't fit into any description of the qudras

i'm not as cheery and silly as an Alpha

i'm not as aggressive/dramatic as a Beta [at least I dont think I am, I could be]

i'm not as calculating and cold as a Gamma

and i'm not as pragmatic and down to earth as a Delta

Guess i'm a Zeta then.


----------



## Wisteria

So basically...

Alpha: Hipsters 
Beta: Edgelords
Gamma: Emo
Delta: Hobbits


----------



## Mizmar

spaceynyc said:


> it's weird I feel like I don't fit into any description of the qudras
> 
> i'm not as cheery and silly as an Alpha
> 
> i'm not as aggressive/dramatic as a Beta [at least I dont think I am, I could be]
> 
> i'm not as calculating and cold as a Gamma
> 
> and i'm not as pragmatic and down to earth as a Delta
> 
> Guess i'm a Zeta then.


Those are my feelings as well. I guess I'm a Zeta type, too!


----------



## HolyMoony

SheWolf said:


> *ALPHA*
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BETA*
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GAMMA*
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DELTA*
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


I consider myself as SEI but I relate the most to Delta picture. ??


----------



## Miranda Mayhem

Alpha -

Pros: my best friends. Full of insights, easy-going, and easy to love. Perceptive of others’ needs and concerns, and have a desire to lighten people’s burdens. We might never fully understand each other, but they are trustworthy when you have gained their regard. 

Cons: this quadra can make a joke out of anything under the sun, and there are some things I simply can’t view in a facetious light. They also enjoy arguing almost as a pastime, and I can never draw the line between banter and a true altercation. Sometimes I wonder if there even is one.

Beta -

Pros: my ideals. Not afraid to stand up for what they believe in at any cost. Capable of building others’ confidence. Strive for the greater good, even though I may not always agree with the execution.

Cons: NFs’ inappropriate sense of humor and ability to pull the wool over people’s eyes + STs’ sheer disregard for any view of life that incorporates a moral perspective.

Gamma -

Pros: my mentors. Often intelligent and no-nonsense, not inclined to manipulation. NTs are loyal and honest to a fault, and I consider myself having a lot to learn from them. SFs have intricate inner worlds that they don’t share with everyone.

Cons: inability to slow down and stop pressuring everyone around them to keep up with their pace. Can be quite self-serving, and rationalize this to fit their agendas.

Delta -

Pros: my family. I feel some of the closest psychological distances with them, even not knowing them well, and it facilitates letting protective barriers down in their presence. Accepting and appreciative of my Delta quirks, they feel like “home.”

Cons: sometimes overly conservative - not with regard to politics, but their own systems of belief. They can shut their minds to any information that is new or otherwise causes them cognitive dissonance, and be excessively stubborn in arguing their point of view. Prone to taking everything too seriously.


----------

